# Steamboat tickets needed, 2/8-2/9



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

My buddy is going up to Steamboat on Monday. He needs some cheap tickets. 
He is willing to trade his Vail $45 tickets for some up there. If anyone has anything, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

just clip after noon


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

latenightjoneser said:


> just clip after noon


Yea, but he wants to ride all day. Long trip for half days...


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

Does he know anyone that has a season pass? Pass holders can get up to five passes a year at $50. They may be willing to trade for the Vail Passes.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

boatdziner said:


> Does he know anyone that has a season pass? Pass holders can get up to five passes a year at $50. They may be willing to trade for the Vail Passes.


I dont think he does. Might be his first trip up there.

If any pass holders wanna trade though, he would be more than happy!


----------

